# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Μεταλλάξεις ιθαγενών >  Φλώρος φαιό

## οδυσσέας

καινουργια μεταλλαξη φλώρος φαιό.

----------


## mitsman

Θα μου στείλεις ένα αρσενικό Νάξο;;;;

----------


## BugsBunny

Ωραία χρώματα. . .

----------


## οδυσσέας

μητσο σε εχω βαλει στη λιστα ::

----------


## mitsman

Το καλό που σου θέλω.... Ολο πειρασμούς μου βάζεις με τα Φλώρια....

----------


## οδυσσέας

θα σας πάρω τα μυαλά με τα φλώρια για να σταματήσετε να αγχώνεστε με τα γαρδέλια. :winky:

----------


## mitsman

Εγω ενα ζευγαρι φλωρια... ενα λουτινο και ενα φορεα λουτινο... οποτε μην με πριζωνεις!

----------


## οδυσσέας

ετσι μπραβο, να εχεις εκει το μυαλο σου και να αφηνεις τα γαρδελια να κανουν την δουλεια τους. :winky:

----------


## geam

μας παλαβώνεις Κωστα....

----------


## οδυσσέας

εσυ αστα αυτα, δεν ειναι για σενα :winky:

----------


## geam

χαχαχαχαχχ
οκ... παω πασο....

----------


## mitsman

δεν ειναι για τον ενα.. δεν ειναι για τον αλλο.... τι μας τα βαζεις τοτε.... και τα βλεπουμε στον υπνο μας μετα???

----------


## xarhs

παιδια για να μην τσακωνεστε.... ::  :: 
για εμενα ειναι.......... πες και εσυ ρε κωστα
χαχαχ...........

----------


## οδυσσέας

τα φλώρια είναι για αυτούς που δεν έχουν υπομονή και έχουν προβλήματα διαχείρισης άγχους.

τα βαζω για τους φλωραδες που εχουμε και που θα ερθουν. 

αλλα αμα ειναι να χασεται τον υπνο σας να μην ξαναβαλω. :: 

*για τον Χαρη ειναι  :Anim 59:   :Anim 59:

----------


## xarhs

οδυσσεα........... ξερω που αναφερεσαι......!!!!!
αλλα θα το προσπερασω.......... χαχαχαχ!!!!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

> οδυσσεα........... ξερω που αναφερεσαι......!!!!!
> αλλα θα το προσπερασω.......... χαχαχαχ!!!!!





> *για τον Χαρη ειναι


αυτο το εγραψα για το ποστ 13, δεν ειπα κατι για σενα.

----------


## xarhs

.......... 
πλακα εκανα γιατι νομιζα οτι αναφεροσουν σε μενα.......

----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## antonispahn

Ξέρεις κανεις πως προέκυψε αυτή η metalaxi με αναπαραγωγή η τύχη;

----------


## οδυσσέας

φιλε στην τυχη δεν γινεται τιποτα. ολα ειναι επανω στο νομο τον πιθανοτητων. :winky: 

απο τα λιγα που εχω διαβασει θα κανω μια αποπειρα να σου απαντησω.

συνηθως η μεταλλαξεις ειναι απο πιασμενα πουλια που με επιλεκτικη εκτροφη γινεται η σταθεροποιηση της. η απο διασταυρωση καποιων μεταλλαξεων που υπαρχουν ηδη.

για τη συγκεκριμενη μεταλλαξη θα μαθουμε καποια στιγμη, γιατι ειναι καινουργια.

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

η μεταλλαξη φαιο στους φλωρους περασε απο το φαιο καναρινι το οποιο το διασταυρωσαν με φλωρο και το γονιμο υβριδιο που γεννηθηκε παλι με φλωρο.

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

το αρσενικο φλωροκαναρο F1 ειναι κατα καποιο ποσοστο γονιμο.

----------


## jk21

Πηγη; το εχεις ακουσει απο εκτροφεις ή το γραφει καπου εγκυρα πχ δειχνοντας εικονα απογονου ;

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

το ειπε εκτροφεας-κριτης σε ξενο φορουμ. 
εχω βαλει τοσα αρσενικα φλωροκαναρα, μπορεις απο τη φωτο να καταλαβεις αν ειναι γονιμο? :: 

να ρωτησω εγω τωρα.
 πως αλλιως μπορει να περασει η φαιο μεταλλαξη στα φλωρια? 
ο φαιο φλωρος, δεν μοιαζει σαν κιτρινο φαιο καναρινι?

----------


## jk21

οταν εννοουσα εικονα , επρεπε να πω πιο σωστα βιντεο με νεοσσους και γονιους ωστε να φαινεται οτι ο ενας ηταν ηδη υβριδιο 


απο μεταλλαξεις δεν ξερω , αλλα πιστευω οτι ισως οπως προηλθε το κιτρινο καναρινι απο το λεγομενο << πρασινο >>  (που οπως ξερουμε στην πραγματικοτητα φαινεται ως πρασινο αλλα ειναι συνδιασμος νομιζω κιτρινου και μαυρου; )

----------

